# Got my new Eheim 2217, no clue what to do with it?!



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I purchased two Eheim 2217's. At first glance there seems to be a good size instruction manual, but as it turns out, there's only minimal instructions, in 50 different languages. I can't help but wonder if the German instructions are more descriptive? I only know English so I am therefore left feeling frustrated and feeling stupid, LOL! I've been sorting the pieces, trying to fit things together, here are my questions (for now)....

There are 2 "clamps", one is big and one is small. Does anyone know which one goes with the inlet and which one goes with the outlet?

There is a plastic elbow type piece that according to the manual goes with the spray bar. The openings on each of these are exactly the same size, so there is not physically a way for them to connect together. Do I cut the tubing into smaller pieces and put the spray bar together with this elbow looking plastic piece? I can't figure out any other possible way for them to fit together.

Since I will have two of these filters, plus an Emperor 400 HOB, how should I position the intake & spray bars in my tank? My first thought was intake valve on one side, spray bar on the opposite side, but then I thought, oh wait, I have two of each of these things..shoot..

Any assistance would be SO appreciated,

Sincerely,

Feeling like an idiot in Austin, TX


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to the difficult to follow assembly instructions for the Eheim filters!!!! We have all been through the experience, except for our German reading members.

Clamps - the larger clamp is for the suction/intake hose and it is to secure the green hose onto the intake J-tube, the smaller clamp is for the output/pressure hose and secures the green hose to the output small elbow.

The plastic elbow needs to have a short piece of the smaller diameter hose to connect the elbow to the spray bar. Just cut off a small piece of the small diameter hose, it only needs to be long enough to join the elbow to the spraybar.

You may also have an elbow that has a slot cut along its length. This slotted elbow is placed over the small diameter hose (output) that rests on the rim of the aquarium. It prevents the hose from becoming kinked and can be a bit difficult to slip over the hose but it does work.

I prefer to have the filters located at each end of the tank, intake on the left with the output spraybar mounted to the short end of the tank. Do the same with the second filter but place it on the right side. You can then adjust the spraybars to whichever flow pattern works best for you. One can be pointed upward to ripple the water surface and the other can be pointed downward or 45 degrees to circulate the flow through the tank. There really is no wrong way, except straight up, to install the spray bar.

Did you get the stock green intakes and output pipes with the filters or did they come with the gray modular pipes?

Also, did you get the Quick Disconnect valves or double taps with the filter?


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Actually, since my original post, I have been searching the forum and learning alot. I should have done that first, I suppose, but I'm just impatient I guess, what can I say? I was so frustrated after opening up the box & trying to sort thru it all.

Thank you for all the info, great info! Why can't they tell you in the manual to cut the hoses, wth!

I did not see a slotted elbow as you mention. And it was not on the handy picture of all the parts in the manual either. I know what you are talking about, as I've now seen them when I googled Eheim 2217 images. Mine didn't come with that. I bought the filter brand new.

I will place all the items in the tank just like you said (spray bars, intakes), great idea, so glad I asked.

All of the items are that green Eheim color, not gray. I don't really like the green. I read many posts about painting the spray bar and the other intake things with black Krylon Fusion, so I plan to do that too. I'm also going to paint the back of my tank with the same paint (the outside of the tank, not the inside).

What is a quick disconnect valve or double tap? Whatever it is, I want it, must have it, sounds important!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess they assume people will figure out the hose cutting part.

The slotted elbow, Eheim calls it a hose sleeve, is sometimes not included in the packaging recently and I've never seen it listed in the manual. I have found it on Eheim's' website and downloaded a PDF file for my own reference.

I do recommend using the Krylon Fusion spray paint for painting plumbing 'stuff' you want to put in your tank. I've had great success with it. You will need to use some fine sandpaper to rough up the surface of the Eheim parts so the paint will adhere well. I also suggest letting the paint cure for a least 48 hours to make sure it is cured properly though the time factor will vary depending on the humidity. A quick rinse in tap water and you are good to go. Don't paint the green pipes at the ends where the hose or other connections will be made as that little bit of paint can make it difficult to assemble the parts.

Some Eheim filter packages come pre-filled with media and also include the Q.D. valves. They are gray in color and are very similar to a ball valve used in normal plumbing but are sized to accept the hoses. They allow you to easily disconnect the filter from the hoses when you need to perform maintenance on the filter. If you don't have them, I do recommend that you purchase them separately.

You will need two different products because you have two different hose sizes. The Eheim part #4004412 is for the output/pressure hose(the 12/16mm), part #4005410 (the 16/22mm) is for the intake/suction hose. Each part number includes two halves of the Q.D. valve but it is sold as one unit. I recommend searching online for the cheapest price with the cheapest shipping option.

Did you get any media with the filter at all? If not, what do you plan on using?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

In Europe the planted tank is what eveyone is into so eheim always has green pipes to blend into the plants. it does work well in a planted tank just not for very well for our setups.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

walzon1 said:


> In Europe the planted tank is what eveyone is into so eheim always has green pipes to blend into the plants. it does work well in a planted tank just not for very well for our setups.


They work well in my tanks. I keep featherfins and Tropheus that thrive on algae so I let the algae grow on the back and sides of all my tanks.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

There are a ton of YouTube videos out there that answer all your questions.
.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I will definately check out You Tube on how to prime it and clean it when I get to that point, thanks! It's been a long time since my last cichlid tank and it's amazing the resources that are available now on the internet, I already know so much more now than I did back then...and I haven't even set up my tank yet (it arrived yesterday though, so excited!!)...

Dee, the 2217's came with media in it and I ordered extra of what they recommended (the Mech, Substrat). I'll use up all of that and by then, I'll know how to work this thing, clean it, etc and can explore using different media. There are many posts here about different media, I've been taking notes....Thank you for talking me thru everything!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You are welcome!! Since you already have the Mech & Substrat, there will be no need to purchase any additional 'hard' media for those filters since you already seem to have enough. If you have the coarse blue sponge pads, they will last a long, long time. Only the white fine pad needs regular replacement and that part is often substituted with filter floss, poly batting or similar items.

I do recommend that you buy or use a media bag to hold the Substrat as that makes it much easier to remove it when it is time to clean the filter. You can purchase either a media bag made for aquariums or I have had great results using a Tide Wash Bag made for lingerie. You will probably need a small or medium size in order to fit in the filter.


----------



## algae eater (Jul 29, 2008)

On the Spray Bar, I have the 2215 and mine came with the Spray Bar. I didn't like it at all because the holes are so small, there is not a strong flow of water coming out. At my local fish place I got a plastic tube about the size of the out take hose that runs into the tank so it has a much stronger force of water coming out. == As far as changing the pads inside the 2217, I change the blue every 20 weeks and change the white and black every 10 weeks. When I change the blue one I take all of the media stones out of the 2217 and rinse them off because they have fish poo all over them. == As a side note, the filter pads are pretty expensive in fish stores. Two blue ones are about $19 at my store. I found a guy on Ebay that sells exactly the same ones for $7. He also has the white and black. Go on there an save a bunch of money.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

algae eater said:


> On the Spray Bar, I have the 2215 and mine came with the Spray Bar. I didn't like it at all because the holes are so small, there is not a strong flow of water coming out. At my local fish place I got a plastic tube about the size of the out take hose that runs into the tank so it has a much stronger force of water coming out. == As far as changing the pads inside the 2217, I change the blue every 20 weeks and change the white and black every 10 weeks. When I change the blue one I take all of the media stones out of the 2217 and rinse them off because they have fish poo all over them. == As a side note, the filter pads are pretty expensive in fish stores. Two blue ones are about $19 at my store. I found a guy on Ebay that sells exactly the same ones for $7. He also has the white and black. Go on there an save a bunch of money.


Can I ask why you change the blue ones? I have never changed them in any of my four 2217s, and I have had them for about 7 years. I also use pillow batting in place of the white ones, it's way cheaper and does a better job of trapping gunk. I find the blue ones clean up like brand new if you take a garden hose to them outside.


----------



## algae eater (Jul 29, 2008)

Since I can buy two of them for $7, it is a lot easier to put new ones in instead of trying to wash all of the fish poo out of a old ones.


----------

